# 1941 Schwinn Built Kalamazoo Cycle Co. ladies bike.



## 2old2race7 (Jul 11, 2015)

I bought this a couple weeks ago and have been cleaning it up.  I lucked out getting a like new seat like the one that was on it.  I also lucked out getting the same type fender brace, as the front brace was broke.  Here is a before photo and some after photos.  Any ideas as to it's value for selling purposes?



















 

The rear wheel is a Schwinn Superior, the front wheel is not, it is made in England.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 11, 2015)

That's a New World type Schwinn bike. The Superior rim is a nice addition- well made stuff. You did well to get one of those braces- they are harder to find than the later, fat type braces. You're going to like the single speed freewheel, I think. They're very smooth running, simple, and a lot of fun on the road.

You may want to consider flipping the knurled rear axle washers around and placing them so the knurls contact the rear dropout rather than the axle nut. The knurls are there to help prevent rear axle slippage or twist under pedal load.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes it is a New World.


----------

